# Ajustar potencia para bomba de agua



## tron (Ene 1, 2008)

hola

tengo una bomba eléctrica de agua de 115Vac, 60Hz, 2,5A pero es demasiado potente para lo que la necesito, es como matar una mosca con un cañón !  jaj.


-Si disminuyo la corriente, la bobina interna generará un campo más debil y el rotor girará más lento, además no hay peligro de quemarse o si?
-si disminuyo el voltaje que puede pasar?

pensaba armar un reóstato o un potenciómetro, pero deben ser de alta capacidad , ya que la bomba consume como 280W y quisiera que gastara menos, talvez 50W  (para ahorrar energía).
Poner resistencias en serie puede servir? pero donde consigo resistencias de tanta potencia?
gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2008)

Los motores de CA tipo jaula de ardilla, responden mal o no responden a las variaciones de tension. Este tipo de motor se trabaja variando la frecuencia de operacion del mismo.

Que tipo de motor tiene tu bomba ?


----------



## tron (Ene 1, 2008)

espero que esto te sirva, el modelo es 3E-34N marca Little Giant Pump

no puedo pegar links aca, pero en google sale si pones el modelo.


----------



## Dano (Ene 1, 2008)

Hay dos opciones si no quieres desarmar el motor.

1- Comprar un variador de frecuencia caro o carìsimo

2- motor nuevo, no son tan caros comparado con el variador

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2008)

Si es como para armar una fuente tipo "Reiki" o algo parecido, te aconsejo que directamente consigas otra bomba.
Gastaras menos que con otras opciones.


----------



## tron (Ene 1, 2008)

La quiero usar para recircular agua entre un contendor y un colector solar, la presion que necesito equivale masomenos a 1 metro como máximo, el flujo no debe ser necesariamente muy abundante, ya que el agua se calienta muy lentamente de todas formas. 

La razón por la que quiero usar esta bomba es porque las pequeñas sumergibles que he usado antes se queman por el agua caliente, y esta puedo usarla fuera del tanque. Además es de las pocas que hay exteriores que sean menores a 1/4HP (esta es de 1/15HP).


consume 200W (segun las especificaciones) entonces la corriente es de 1.6A y la resistencia interna es de 70ohms. si le pongo en serie otros 70ohms, la corriente se divide y asi me acerco a mi objetivo, no es asi?
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2008)

En el link de la bomba no aclara si es motor tipo "Universal" o "Jaula de ardilla".

Universal = Las RPM responden a variacion de voltaje, si incluyes resistencias en serie disminuyen las RPM

Jaula de ardillas = Las RPM no dependen de la tension, anda o no anda y si la tension es muy baja, no arranca y se quema

Lo que puedes hacer es manejar el motor por temperatura-tiempo, por ejemplo una vez detectada alta temperatura en el colector, el motor funciona unos 20 Seg., en esos 20 Seg, renueva el agua de tu colector solar y envia el agua caliente al termotanque

Leete este post que resulto el mismo tema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/84857/


----------



## thors (Ene 2, 2008)

tron 

para que complicar todo solo usa una valvula para retringir el paso del agua  o si quieres algo mejor una valvula de sobre-presion ( seguro que en las tiendas del ramo las tienen ) 
esta valvula tiene tres uniones una salida , otra entrada y la tercera es cuando sobre pase la presion se abre cerrando la salida y desvia el flujo hacia el estanque ,,,, ademas son regulables     

saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 2, 2008)

Bajo mi experiencia que no es poca,una bomba no se le puede extrangular el tubo por donde chupa,o se sale de curva y se quemaria a largo plazo ,pero si le puedes extrangular como dice el compañero por el tubo donde expulsa el agua sin ningun problema....ademas puedes poner una derivacion a tanque para quitarle caudal y precion......(aunque seamos electronicos no hay porque aplicarlo a todos los problemas...jejeje.)  un saludo y SUERTE en el año entrante.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 2, 2008)

Supongo que eso vaya a depender del modelo de bomba que uses. Es importante comentarlo ya que algunas bumbas (unas que son como un tubo que se usan en pozos) tienen mal estrangule. Se rompen ya que es como sumergirlas a mas profuncidad de la diseñada.
Sal


----------



## tron (Ene 2, 2008)

muchas gracias por la recomendación de estrangular la salida, pero mi problema no es el flujo sino el gasto energético. la bomba consume 2,05 A segun mi multimetro. Se supone que estoy haciendo un sistema ecológico y eficiente para calentar agua con el sol. una carga eléctrica semejante es demasiada, para eso mejor le pongo un calentador eléctrico al agua y me olvido del sol.
es dificil encontrar bombas pequeñas que no sean sumergibles o que resistan altas temperaturas. 

probé conectar 6 resistencias en paralelo , cada una de 100ohms, 25w y luego todas ellas juntas en serie con la bomba. la corriente bajó a 1.5 A, y la velocidad de la bomba permaeció  igual. eso significa que el motor es de jaula de ardilla?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2008)

Correcto !
Leiste la idea de manejar la bomba por tempertura-tiempo, esto te dara un gasto electrico muy bajo, ya que la bomba funcionara solo unos 20 seg. de cada hora


----------



## El nombre (Ene 3, 2008)

Para eso hay unas bombas que consumen menos de 200mW. Se llaman "bombas de recirculación". se usan en calefacción. 

La que me ha aparecido es de 30mW  http://www.aquanovel-online.com/bombas_tunze.htm
Muevete un poco y verás que te hace falta marearte ni inventar.
Saludos


----------



## thors (Ene 4, 2008)

E visto algunos sistemas como el tuyo TRON  y en todos usan la presion de alimentacion principal para mantener la presion de salida  
 osea ..toman el agua desde la compañia alimentan al panel solar y despues va al estanque acumulador  para luego llegar al lugar donde se requiere ......
todo debe ser hermetico ...   y muchos de ellos se recomiendan montarlos en el techo por que son muy grandes 
si no es hermetico puedes controlar el nivel mediante sondas y electrovalvula  o instalar el sistema de los sanitarios WC ...solo que el agua fria debe llegar desde el punto mas bajo de tu sistema  eso ya debes saberlo  


entonces si tu fuente de alimentacion es de la compañia de aguas ocupa la misma presion
si todas formas necesitas bomba controla el tiempo y la presion asi lograras ahorrar algo de energia 


aclaracion 

la idea de estrangular la bomba me referia a la salida de la bomba  ....


----------



## tron (Ene 7, 2008)

hay bombas muy interesantes en la página y de hecho yo tengo una muy parecida, el problema es la temperatura, el agua de acuarios y fuentes es fria o templada pero aqui va a estar muy caliente. ya se me han quemado bombas sumergibles por eso.

me parece buena idea ir con la opción de encender la bomba por tiempos como dice fogonazo.

para eso hay dos opciones, una es con dos timers, uno de media hora y otro de 1 min (p.ej.)
otra opcion es usando 555 con un comparador para activarse cuando alcance cierta temperatura.

tengo armado el siguiente circuito que es un medidor de temp. de ahi puedo sacar las señales: http://213.97.130.124/termo/termo.htm

me gustaria crear un circuito redundante que incluya el 555 y ademas un timer, por si acaso no sirve bien y para que no se queme o se evapore el agua.
alguna sugerencia?
saludos


----------



## tron (Ene 9, 2008)

perdon, en vez de 555 me refiero al termometro LM35


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> - - -manejar la bomba por tempertura-tiempo, esto te dara un gasto electrico muy bajo, ya que la bomba funcionara solo unos 20 seg. de cada hora




Mi pensamiento fue ese, por ejemplo con un LM35 detectas cuando el agua esta caliente, este activa un temporizador (555) que hace funcionar la bomba unos segundos (Los suficientes como para mandar el agua mas caliente al deposito.
O tambien en forma de comparador, acciona la bomba y manda agua hasta que detecta que se enfrio el colector solar y alli para, (Este no me gusta tanto).


----------



## El nombre (Ene 10, 2008)

En mi pueblo dicen algo como: Terminaras inventando la polvora.

Un sistema que no funciona nada mal se encuentra en los motores. Al llegar el agua a cierta temperatura en la culata lo hace pasar al sistema de enfriado. corta justo cuando la temperatura del agua desciende a cierta temperatura.

En fin. cada uno a lo suyo.


----------



## tron (Ene 10, 2008)

te agradadeceria mucho si explicas un poco mas acerca del sistema en los motores.

y en cuanto al sistema de temperatura tiempo, calculé que el agua en el colector se calentará 45° sobre la temperatura ambiente con solo dejarla 10min (usando el coeficiente térmico del agua y las medidas del colector) entonces eso es más que suficiente para drenarlo.

entonces tambien puede ser usando unicamente un temporizador. 
tal vez sea bueno empezar con algo sencillo y lentamente hacerlo sofisticado...
¿cómo puedo armar un 555 como temporizador de 10 min? o de 5 min o de 1 etc?
gracias


----------



## cipres (Ene 16, 2008)

Existe otro problema que no es el electrico, que es hidraulico.
Una bomba y en especial las centrifugas esta hecha para proporcionar una determinado caudal y altura manomerica, a x revoluciones y necesitando una potencia. (Esto se ve muy bien en las curvas caracteristicas de cada bomba).
Con esto te quiero decir que cambiar cualquier parametro para adaptarla a lo que tu quieres no quiere decir que los resultados sean los esperados.
Te interesa a lo mejor una bomba de avacuación de una lavadora o lavavajillas, pero de todas formas tendras problemas con los prensaestopas.
Compra una bomba para ese uso determinado, que no tiene un costo mayor que los de acuario de la pagina reseñada arriba. Entra en alguna de las paginas de energia solar o calefaccion y veras bombas de recircualcion que resisten presion y son adecuadas para lo que quieres.
Saludos.


----------

